# Africa Shell



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I just put a pic in the gallery of Africa Shell taken in Port Elizabeth on 20 August 1975 while I was on Clan Ramsay.

It's for the member who mentioned in the comments of another pic, the identity of which I didn't make a note of, that he'd been on board her in the 1970's

Enjoy.

Cheers

Andy


----------

